# Nag timer on Autopilot suddenly 0.



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

Suddenly today I am instantly getting nagged on AP as soon as I release any torque from the wheel. Resulting in constant nags during normal driving, since naturally you don't always torque the wheel on certain curves even when still holding the wheel. On the latest 32.22 software. I tried to a reboot while driving but it didn't help. I'm hoping next drive it returns to normal. I just drove 2.5 hours like that and it was basically unusable.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Eek. Hopefully it's better after an overnight deep-sleep.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I saw someone on Reddit complain of similar. Seems like they’re using the interior camera now to help decide when to nag. Were you taking your eyes off the road or were your eyes obscured from the camera?


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I saw someone on Reddit complain of similar. Seems like they're using the interior camera now to help decide when to nag. Were you taking your eyes off the road or were your eyes obscured from the camera?


No I thought maybe it was my sunglasses although I always wear them. Then I also tried just covering the camera. No change. However on my next ride it suddenly was working normal again. Maybe I was in some type of AP jail or just a fluke bug.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jason F said:


> No I thought maybe it was my sunglasses although I always wear them. Then I also tried just covering the camera. No change. However on my next ride it suddenly was working normal again. Maybe I was in some type of AP jail or just a fluke bug.


That's bizarre


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Jason F said:


> No I thought maybe it was my sunglasses although I always wear them. Then I also tried just covering the camera. No change. However on my next ride it suddenly was working normal again. Maybe I was in some type of AP jail or just a fluke bug.


Was the sun on your face?


----------

